
Ask HN: Where do you store your side projects? - yungGeez
I was wondering, where is the best place to store your side projects that you don&#x27;t necessarily want to put on github? I was thinking a flash drive or the cloud. I also see some people using their own websites. Where do you guys put yours?<p>I might also want to use this platform as a portfolio of sorts.
======
kgtm
Bitbucket. Free unlimited private repos.

------
codingthebeach
For stuff I need to be remotely accessible, I use BitBucket and a commercial
GitHub Private account. For stuff that can be local only, a series of local
git repos.

If security is a concern, I trust a provider like GitHub or BitBucket to
secure my data better than I trust myself to secure it, esp. if I also want to
be able to access that data remotely.

Then there's the ability to easily convert projects between public and
private. Publicize that private side project when it's ready, or privatize the
open project that you want to take commercial.

There are a ton of integrations built in to GitHub (not just GitHub Pages)
that to me make it a clear win for now with BitBucket a strong 2nd in my mind.

------
atmosx
Bitbucket for private repositories or create your personal git repo in 10
minutes[1], a VPS server cost 5 USD/month and there are dozens of free
solutions nowadays.

If you're a lone dev, you can use 'tig' a command line tool to visualize git
flow. Otherwise, Gitlab or one of the dozen lightweight httpd front-ends will
do the job.

[1] 2009 blog post: [https://www.convalesco.org/articles/2009/07/24/how-to-
set-up...](https://www.convalesco.org/articles/2009/07/24/how-to-set-up-a-
personal-git-repository-in-10-minutes/)

------
stevekemp
For private projects I have my own self-hosted installation of gitbucket.

Public projects are largely hosted on my own instance again, but also mirrored
to github. (I like github, and I trust them, but equally I don't want to be
reliant upon them so setting up mirroring before they die is better than doing
so in a mad-panic as they fail!)

------
tedmiston
I use Bitbucket for private repos. Yesterday I asked a similar question in the
GitLab 8.3 release thread, and some of those answers might be useful for you
too.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10781263](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10781263)

------
jordsmi
Everything goes in bitbucket until I am ready for it to go on github. So all
of my side projects that don't fully make it end up staying on bitbucket

------
_RPM
GitHub. Although, it starting to seem weird that so many open source things
are hosted there, but the actual GitHub source code isn't open source.

------
dudul
I use gitlab for private projects, and github for public ones. Gitlab is not
bad, but kind of slow when pushing/pulling.

------
andersthue
I have a hosteurope.de server that hosts all my side projects, the cost is
minimal and the reliability is great.

------
tormod
I use a combination of local git repos backed up using JottaCloud and GitHub
Private Account.

------
newdaynewuser
I have only one laptop, so I just use local git repository and then backblaze
for backup.

------
bewe42
another vote for bitbucket

------
noja
GitLab.

------
jamesperet
gogs - go git service.

